# How to clean a gaming mouse.



## flauplow (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a Tt-eSports Theron gaming mouse and I love it. I could say it is my favorite so far. However, last night my sister spilled cola all over it accidentally and right now its all sticky and it doesn't feel as comfortable to click as it used to be. I tried to clean it with tissues and etc. but none of them got the job done well enough. I don't know if I want to disassemble it to clean it as I have never done such a thing to a mouse before. I'm afraid I might not be able to put it back together properly. 

Any ideas on what to clean all the cola in it?

In case you don't know the mouse;
http://www.ttesports.com/productPage.aspx?p=28&g=ftr


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2014)

You're going to have to take it apart in order to clean everything with alcohol. The screws are usually located underneath the skids.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 14, 2014)

Be careful, that mouse has a lot of parts with clips that can break. Here is a look inside to give you an idea of what you are up against. 

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/56...eron-infrared-gaming-mouse-review/index6.html


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 14, 2014)

Usually it's not really hard to disassemble, only need screwdriver. The hardest thing is to find the screws location, usually behind mousefeets and/or label.
Be very cautious when you peel the mousefeet though, don't bend it if you can. The glide feel won't be the same if it bent. You can always buy new mousefeets though.

example with DeathAdder:


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 14, 2014)

or you can use ghetto solution by using clear plastic and double tape


----------



## erixx (Apr 14, 2014)

Outside damp cloth
inside Air spray without opening it


should be enough....


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 14, 2014)

Al


erocker said:


> You're going to have to take it apart in order to clean everything with alcohol. The screws are usually located underneath the skids.



Alcohol does not dissolve fat and sugar really good. Plastic parts in warm Fairy bath. 

Electronic parts only with appropriate electrolube cleaning solvent!


----------

